# Received survey from Disney after staying at OKW



## janej (Aug 27, 2014)

Has anyone completed a Disney survey recently?   We stayed at OKW and loved it.   We were so happy with the stay that when I receive the link for a survey I thought no problem, I will do it.   

I could not believe how long it is.   I saved my progress after 27%.   Has anyone completed one?   Is the progress bar a good measure of progress?   There must be a 100 questions if it is.


----------



## slum808 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not from Disney, but I did a similar one from Amazon. After answering questions for 20 mins, I simply gave up. I think these companies need to rethink their strategy, I don't know who has the time to take such long surveys.


----------



## gmarine (Aug 27, 2014)

I recently completed one for Boardwalk Villas. I also thought it was very long but I wanted to let them know my stay had many problems.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 27, 2014)

In a related story.................... I got a lengthy one from Amtrak. "War and Peace" was shorter.

Although I love train travel, Amtrak has to do something about the bathrooms on their long-haul trains. 

 I let them know and did not pull any punches. Hope they had Kevlar gloves on.



-


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 27, 2014)

The DVC surveys are long


----------



## lprstn (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't bother unless I am getting a discount or freebie out of it


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 28, 2014)

I refuse to spend much time doing a survey .. they should approach this as GREAT, OKAY or SO BAD I MUST WRITE 5 PAGES....

As for some places, one must be inventive. I just got back from another FUN TRIP to Walmart ... (NOT!) I was left to wait at the Paint Counter by their employee ... I have been to this Walmart store MANY times for paint ... that is at the far back left rear corner ... far, far, far away. Near the restrooms. And they put a computer there for their employees to "check in" (clock in) for work. REALLY annoying as you come to believe ANY of those people could HELP you, but no, they are just clocking into work and never answer or try to help you. Not their department. Today's new twist was, an outside technician was working (cleaning via a stripping apart) the paint mixer. I stood there and READ the checkin screen - seems there is a ASK A QUESTION button ... seems when it asks for an employee number, it accepts ANY NUMBER and processes the comment. I enter 20+ differing complaints about lack of service in the paint department ... as I typed I would comment verbally to the outside tech worker. He was totally amused ( grinning ) - I think he felt ignored by the Walmart employees also ... 

So, those computers around the Walmart stores are NOT password protected. The TOP LEFT HAND corner is a BUTTON for QUESTIONS ... 

TYPE AWAY ... customer service is SO BAD at WALMART ... customers are so ignored ... let the great computer rat out the poor stores .....


----------



## klpca (Aug 28, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> In a related story.................... I got a lengthy one from Amtrak. "War and Peace" was shorter.
> 
> Although I love train travel, Amtrak has to do something about the bathrooms on their long-haul trains.
> 
> ...


You are not kidding. We went from NYC to DC in May. I was shocked by the conditions of the rest room in our car by the end of the trip. I have friends who are going from San Diego to Portland on Amtrak next month. I didn't have the heart to tell them that the bathrooms will be pretty bad. I think its a 33 hour trip.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 28, 2014)

klpca said:


> You are not kidding. We went from NYC to DC in May. I was shocked by the conditions of the rest room in our car by the end of the trip. I have friends who are going from San Diego to Portland on Amtrak next month. I didn't have the heart to tell them that the bathrooms will be pretty bad. I think its a 33 hour trip.



If you have your own bedroom or roomette, it's okay - even with the odd placement of the toilet/sink combo in the roomette. Very strange, but at least it's "yours only" for the trip.

 If you're just riding in a coach car, standard or business, it's not good on long trips. I did a R /T from Boston to Norfolk recently - coach down and business on return. Have to say that even the business car looked sad after 13 hours, but better than coach.

 Acela bathrooms are a bit nicer as they tend to be newer and I think, less ridden, due to the costs.


----------



## klpca (Aug 28, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> If you have your own bedroom or roomette, it's okay - even with the odd placement of the toilet/sink combo in the roomette. Very strange, but at least it's "yours only" for the trip.
> 
> If you're just riding in a coach car, standard or business, it's not good on long trips. I did a R /T from Boston to Norfolk recently - coach down and business on return. Have to say that even the business car looked sad after 13 hours, but better than coach.
> 
> Acela bathrooms are a bit nicer as they tend to be newer and I think, less ridden, due to the costs.



They did not book a private room.


----------



## chunkygal (Aug 28, 2014)

The DVC survey is long and sadlyI must say I don't have much going on and have completed it a few times. Many times just to recognize great employees. But then I decided just to write a letter.


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 29, 2014)

We have taken the Autotrain was (sleeper) so no bathroom issues but have taken Amtrak a few times (to Jupiter & Kissimmee).  I had written them a letter.  If it weren't for the bathrooms, I would say it's great but not happy with them.  I go prepared with gloves, mask and spray but sometimes that is not enough!!!!

I also lose interest when the surveys are too long.  Have a comment section with a limited number of characters so people don't get carried away.


----------

